

Don't be fooled, instagram didn't change shit - faizanaziz
http://faizanaziz.com/post/51635810324/dont-be-fooled-instagram-didnt-change-shit

======
gearoidoc
Great job. We need to overcome our fear for charging for our products and
services.

~~~
faizanaziz
Thanks

